# Sailing in Playa Del Carmen



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey everyone, I am heading to mexico and I am hoping to get myself out on the water for a day with other guests at the wedding. I do not want a booze cruise and that is all I can find. Does anyone know of some friendly sailors down there? Thanks guys!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*I intend to do that daily...*

but was hoping to get my hands on a 24-35 footer and bring some friends out with me. Thanks for the advice. How much did you pay out of curiosity?


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Sailed a Hobie Wave out of a resort north of Playa Del Carmen in December..

Lots of reefs and shoal areas where I was.

Would have been REAL nervous in a keelboat. Make sure you know where you are going!

David


----------

